# 1971 HQ Holden Monaro Coupe ( Aussie Muscle Car)



## Eurogloss

Hello Guys ,

This is one project which this client wanted me to fix here is a little bit of background on this car .

A completely new generation body design emerged with the HQ series in July 1971, including the new Monaro 'LS' (commonly believed to mean "Luxury Sports") model. There were no longer any six-cylinder versions of the Monaro GTS, just 253 or optional 308 V8s or the top level GTS350 coupe. The base model Monaro standard engine was enlarged to 173 cu in (2,830 cc) whilst the Monaro LS had a broad spectrum of engine options from a 202 cu in (3,310 cc) six to the 350 cu in (5,700 cc) V8. The new coupe design had a much larger rear window and a squarer rear quarter window; it was somehow seen as not as sporty looking compared to the earlier HK-HT-HG series, but is often now considered one of the best looking body designs to come from an Australian producer.

1971-1974 Holden HQ Monaro GTS sedan in South Australia.
Up until 1973, the HQ Monaro GTS did not wear any body stripe ornamentation and the 350 cubic inch (5.74 L) Chevrolet Small-Block V8 engine was a little less potent than in previous HT/HG versions, especially with the optional Turbo-hydramatic 3-speed automatic transmission. This, and the fact that the same 350 engine was also available as on option in the large Statesman luxury sedan, probably contributed to a downgrade of the Monaro GTS range in muscular image terms, as did the replacement of the bigger coupes with the six-cylinder Holden Torana GTR XU-1 as the chosen GM car for Australian touring car racing. The introduction of bonnet and bootlid paint-outs in 1973 coincided with the release of the HQ Monaro GTS in four-door-sedan configuration. It is generally considered that Holden created the bold contrasting paint-outs in order that the new Monaro GTS sedan would not be mistaken for the humble Kingswood sedan upon which it was based.
The continued erosion of the GTS350 cachet was compounded by the deletion of specific '350' decals on the post-1973 cars, with all Monaro GTS coupes and sedans now being externally labelled with the generic HQ series 'V8' bootlid badge. In the final year of HQ production, i.e. 1974, the manual transmission version of the GTS350 was discontinued and sales of the automatic version were minimal prior to the engine option being quietly and unceremoniously deleted.
A factory 350 HQ GTS Monaro is very valuable today, with a 350 sedan fetching as much as $50,000, and close to $100,000 for a 350 GTS Coupe.

So without further ado on with the paint correction detail .
This car was totally restored 15 years ago and since then hasn't had proper polishing done to it as evidenced by the following photos .

Heavy contamination and paint overspray which wasn't removed when this car was restored 15 years ago


As well as pigtail sanding marks !


First pass with the Rupes Big Foot LHR 21 ES and Surbuf Microfiber Pad (which I managed to destroy that's because of the throw of this machine ):buffer:


This is what was left from 15 years ago !


Here's a 50/50 of the boot lid




Another 50/50


This is what I used to polish the whole car 


Before rear quarter panel driver's side 


50/50 rear quarter panel drivers side


And now the bonnet area 


Lower part of drivers door 


After


End result after four days ! LSP one layer Swisswax Crystal Rock !
Here she is at the Show and Shine with some interesting cars !




It was a glorious Autumn day that day












Enjoy the rest of the cars 










And some Fun( speed boat racing as well )






Thanks for looking!

Best Regards

Mario

Coming up next


----------



## -Raven-

Top work Mario! :argie:

Got to love Aussie muscle! That thing looks mint!


----------



## tonyy

Great work:thumb:


----------



## TheFrankenberry

Interesting, that Ford Woodie hot rod has a California plate on front and Hawaii inspection stickers on the rear.


----------



## SwordfishCoupe

Very nice H series 'ro there, lovely colour.

All those older cars and someone brings a modern Camero (at least uses a HSV derived chassis). Looks a good day out.


----------



## Spyco

Lovely work Mario and some really nice shots out in the sun where true correction can be seen. Well done.


----------



## stangalang

Top work mario and great cars :thumb:


----------



## PugIain

Nice, proper colour too


----------



## Racer

Stunning Work Mario :thumb:


----------



## zdravo

Great work and lovely machine


----------



## Luis

Good work


----------



## Swell.gr

great work pal :thumb:


----------



## StamGreek

awesome Mario..well done


----------



## sprocketser

Great job on that Muscle car ! Nice pics also . Thanx for sharing .


----------



## Eurogloss

Thank you guys for your kind comments !


Mario


----------



## taz007

cool motor and love the colour. Great clean up.


----------



## smiler1207

Great job! Reminds me of mad max!


----------



## bazz

great job on the car and looked like a nice show


----------



## torkertony

Excellent work!! Loving the 50/50 shots too :thumb:

Thanks for taking the time to post the detail


----------



## 738ALR

that is mega! Great job.


----------



## Summit Detailing

Very nice indeed Mario, the colour suits that car perfectly:thumb:

A great eclectic mix of cars there too:driver:


----------



## ex-mooseman

An unknown car over here, but looks very brutal to me. Fantastic shine !


----------



## taz007

that is awesome !


----------



## phillipnoke

Hate the colour


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

That colour is amazing! Great work.


----------



## Eurogloss

Thank you guys for all your support and kind comments 

Mario


----------

